
Ask HN: What are some industries ripe for 'disruption'? - 40acres
I hate to use a SV buzzword but I think you all get the drift.<p>Over the past few years we&#x27;ve seen so many industries undergo a massive shift due to a new player in the field who utilized software in an innovative way, and yet I&#x27;m sure there are tons of industries that still operate in a 20th century manner and could be drastically changed with the right idea, what are some of these industries?
======
eatbitseveryday
I like to think of those in need of disruption are ones which feel very
stagnated or are unsexy, so much that we don't even think of them as such
anymore.

The jail system in the USA? ISPs. Automotive. Lighting (like, lightbulbs).
Recycling or compost for individual homes; landfill solutions. Replacements
for plastics in food packaging. The banking system (it's hard to transfer
money between people's accounts, easily, as many use third-party apps to do
this). Some of these are so hard to make changes in due to hard lobbying to
maintain monopolies, which Google Fiber (building lines) and Tesla (sales
through dealers) are experiencing.

I definitely feel governments could use major updating, in making data
accessible, automation of their processes (e.g. lawsuits, immigration, etc.),
the 911 system, etc. Enabling easier recording/organizing of decisions and
processes made by everyone. It all feels so closed to me. Take for example
open data from NYC to find where the most parking citations are handed out[1]
(and then submitting requests to rectify the situation). I'd love to help in
an effort like this because I think it would be very valuable for the people.

[1]
[https://www.ted.com/talks/ben_wellington_how_we_found_the_wo...](https://www.ted.com/talks/ben_wellington_how_we_found_the_worst_place_to_park_in_new_york_city_using_big_data)

